# Advice on moving to UK



## AusLeavingKids (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, we are a couple with two grown up kids who won't leave home, so we are selling up and pushing them out into the big wide world. We want to move to the UK, unfortunately now 5 points short of a tier 1 visa and it will take another 12 months for hubby to get masters degree, to qualify again. 
Our options appear to be a) wait for the 12 months - hmmm, only if we have to, or b) get a tier 2 visa (or two - his & hers) and perhaps arrange jobs from here in Aus, or c) open to suggestions!
Hubby is going to London for 2 days mid August for work - would it be worth him teeing up a visit to specialist IT recruitment agency? 
Thanks


----------



## blonid (Jan 3, 2010)

AusLeavingKids said:


> Hi, we are a couple with two grown up kids who won't leave home, so we are selling up and pushing them out into the big wide world. We want to move to the UK, unfortunately now 5 points short of a tier 1 visa and it will take another 12 months for hubby to get masters degree, to qualify again.
> Our options appear to be a) wait for the 12 months - hmmm, only if we have to, or b) get a tier 2 visa (or two - his & hers) and perhaps arrange jobs from here in Aus, or c) open to suggestions!
> Hubby is going to London for 2 days mid August for work - would it be worth him teeing up a visit to specialist IT recruitment agency?
> Thanks


Find a job first before you decide to come over. A lot of changes due to the new government that is making people nervous. Have you ever lived in the UK before?


----------



## AusLeavingKids (Jul 31, 2010)

blonid said:


> Find a job first before you decide to come over. A lot of changes due to the new government that is making people nervous. Have you ever lived in the UK before?


No, but we were over there last year and we have a number of friends who have done/doing what we are. Thanks for the advice...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AusLeavingKids said:


> No, but we were over there last year and we have a number of friends who have done/doing what we are. Thanks for the advice...


Visiting and living are two entirely different things. Do you know what the job situation is like in UK? It's a lot worse than in Australia, with mass redundancies affecting all sectors including white collar and high tech/IT, few firms recruiting and increasing number of people desperate for work, with high competition everywhere. Government is cutting work visas, with 30% reduction expected for next year. It's very different to only a few years ago when jobs were plentiful and everything looked rosy. Your husband can talk to people while in UK to find out what it's really like.
Consider very carefully whether moving to UK will be wise, and in any case don't burn bridges and have a plan B


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Bla Bla Bla its all bad in the UK what rubbish. If you've got the skills and the experience you will get work now. Many of my mates who are highly skilled (high managment positions in IT and resources are now getting work in London again and heading back. Plenty of people out of work in Australia as well you know. just not in the trades or low skilled jobs that most Irish and British migrants are coming out here to do because Australians won't do these jobs.

The UK is Brilliant. So much fun with loads to do and the entire world on your doorstep. The entertainment that is available far outweights the beach or the weather in Australia anyday.

Things are also much better value for money in the UK so you will live a far more comfortable lifestyle financially in professional positions.

Yes as well your partner should hit up agencies for sure.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Bla Bla Bla its all bad in the UK what rubbish.


I live in UK (you don't), I live with people who can't get a job no matter how good their experience and qualification. People like that far outweigh those lucky few who just walk into highly paid managerial positions. Not knowing the OP's details, I would still hazard a guess that the chances of her husband getting quickly fixed up with a job, pay and responsibility commensurate with his qualification and experience are pretty remote, given the competition out there. Coupled with the need to secure a visa, it's only fair to point out the difficulties that lie ahead.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Joppa said:


> I live in UK (you don't), I live with people who can't get a job no matter how good their experience and qualification. People like that far outweigh those lucky few who just walk into highly paid managerial positions. Not knowing the OP's details, I would still hazard a guess that the chances of her husband getting quickly fixed up with a job, pay and responsibility commensurate with his qualification and experience are pretty remote, given the competition out there. Coupled with the need to secure a visa, it's only fair to point out the difficulties that lie ahead.


People in the resource sector within engineering and IT have been sourced out by UK agents. If you have the skills experience and qualifications its no harder to get work in UK than Australia. Highly skilled jobs are very hard to get her in Australia as well. Like I said earlier plenty of low skilled jobs but Australians don't do these jobs"


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Weebie said:


> People in the resource sector within engineering and IT have been sourced out by UK agents. If you have the skills experience and qualifications its no harder to get work in UK than Australia. Highly skilled jobs are very hard to get her in Australia as well. Like I said earlier plenty of low skilled jobs but Australians don't do these jobs"


As you do not live in the UK how can you give advice about the jobs situation there?
You shout down those who live there and have first hand knowledge of the situation. Just because a few people you know have been lucky and found good jobs it dosn't mean that there are jobs around every corner.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Joppa said:


> I live in UK (you don't), I live with people who can't get a job no matter how good their experience and qualification. People like that far outweigh those lucky few who just walk into highly paid managerial positions. Not knowing the OP's details, I would still hazard a guess that the chances of her husband getting quickly fixed up with a job, pay and responsibility commensurate with his qualification and experience are pretty remote, given the competition out there. Coupled with the need to secure a visa, it's only fair to point out the difficulties that lie ahead.


Your experience isn´t true of all of the country.

Are you in London? 

London is THE place to go for work and the OP will have no problem. 

Call up some of the Agencies from Australia and see the more positive ones during your visit, 

"Feel the fear and do it anyway....".


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

NorthernLass said:


> London is THE place to go for work and the OP will have no problem.


True, there are more jobs in London and pay is better, but competition is just as tough as in the rest of UK for the sort of positions that are in demand - highly paid, with security and responsibility. There are plenty of relatively low-paid work in London and the SE which might suit young people with no ties, living at home (so costs little in accommodation) like retailing and call-centres. But you are looking to be self-supporting, paying high rent and prices in London - jobs that enable you to do that with any degree of security will be tricky to obtain, as everyone wants them.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Joppa said:


> True, there are more jobs in London and pay is better, but competition is just as tough as in the rest of UK for the sort of positions that are in demand - highly paid, with security and responsibility. There are plenty of relatively low-paid work in London and the SE which might suit young people with no ties, living at home (so costs little in accommodation) like retailing and call-centres. But you are looking to be self-supporting, paying high rent and prices in London - jobs that enable you to do that with any degree of security will be tricky to obtain, as everyone wants them.


Considering prices for Rent and goods in London are about 3 tiems cheaper than Aus I think the OP might find the prices a bit of a relief lol

Yes work is hard in the UK but skilled jobs here in Aus are hard as well. I do know people who have made the move to the UK during the downturn and found work there is still demand for people with high skills in certain sectors.

I was sacked twice in 2008 in London so I am well aware of how tough the downturn hit the UK and still aware that things aren't overally that rosey yet!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Considering prices for Rent and goods in London are about 3 tiems cheaper than Aus I think the OP might find the prices a bit of a relief lol
> 
> Yes work is hard in the UK but skilled jobs here in Aus are hard as well. I do know people who have made the move to the UK during the downturn and found work there is still demand for people with high skills in certain sectors.
> 
> I was sacked twice in 2008 in London so I am well aware of how tough the downturn hit the UK and still aware that things aren't overally that rosey yet!




Isn't it strange how people view things differently
I have a friend in Australia who is constantly boasting how much cheaper Australia is to the U.K... he is a retired English pensioner.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Weebie said:


> *Considering prices for Rent and goods in London are about 3 tiems cheaper than Aus I think the OP might find the prices a bit of a relief lol*
> 
> Yes work is hard in the UK but skilled jobs here in Aus are hard as well. I do know people who have made the move to the UK during the downturn and found work there is still demand for people with high skills in certain sectors.
> 
> I was sacked twice in 2008 in London so I am well aware of how tough the downturn hit the UK and still aware that things aren't overally that rosey yet!


Prices in London are certainly not a third of the cost compared to Australia. That is very misleading...
-


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Weebie said:


> The UK is Brilliant. So much fun with loads to do and the entire world on your doorstep. The entertainment that is available far outweights the beach or the weather in Australia anyday.
> 
> Things are also much better value for money in the UK so you will live a far more comfortable lifestyle financially in professional positions.


Funny how we all see things differently, I cant imagine describing the UK as fun and loads to do (what?? unless you're a squillionaire, even then, what??), or that its value for money there. So far living in Spain with my husband commuting is cheaper! Those are just two of the reasons why I left and with the possibility hanging over me of having to go back there. I cant see it. So sell the UK to me Weebie, I need someone to!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

jojo said:


> Funny how we all see things differently, I cant imagine describing the UK as fun and loads to do (what?? unless you're a squillionaire, even then, what??), or that its value for money there. So far living in Spain with my husband commuting is cheaper! Those are just two of the reasons why I left and with the possibility hanging over me of having to go back there. I cant see it. So sell the UK to me Weebie, I need someone to!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


LOL Jo, you really need someone to sell England to you!!  

Well, I have been living in Spain for almost 7 years now, I really do like it, weather is fine (I prefer Mexico weather to Spain's to be honest), but although you come from Britain and people there are a bit more "cold" (to describe them), Spaniards are a bit warmer, but not as warm as mexicans, (parties and bars are better in Mexico, believe it or not), you got an average of 24º the whole year in Mexico, where in winter you are at 23º at mid-day and 8º at night (really late at night), so it doesn't matter that much. It seems I am selling Mexico to you instead of Britain!! LMAO.

Anyway, what I mean to say is this. I have lived in Valencia for 7 years now, city is nice, weather is fine, but to tell you the truth, salaries are laughable at best (in all of Spain) (not if you have a pension from the UK), then you would live like a king, or if you landed a job in Spain directly from the UK, or just if you are well connected and know people who might give you a hand, or be EXTREMELY lucky to have landed a pretty good job with a good salary. I don't want to tell you how much I am earning, but TRUST ME, I am a Marketing Manager in a Marketing and Events Agency here in Spain and I am not even close to the 2,000€ a month. So, it is tough here in Spain. I have been searching for jobs here in Spain, all of which doesn't even come close to a reasonable salary for a Senior Marketing Manager with a salary of 40,000 €... I haven't find a job like this one. Most of them are offering mostly 30,000 € a year, and for the responsibilities you have and the kind of job you have to do, it's really lowwwww....

On top of that, you know how many times I have been contacted for an interview? 2, just 2, and you know why? You might not be aware of this, but at this level (Managerial positions), spaniards (NOT everybody) are still kind of racists, and they don't want a "Mexican" doing this kind of job. I had a phone interview for a job in Barcelona, and when I told him I was mexican (because he liked my CV but never read where I was from), he immediately cut me off and told me they weren't looking for that profile.. (which profile is that one??? Mexican?? Latin American? what??)

Anyway, I have been searching for a job in the UK, first because I have always been interested in your culture and second of all because I have always wanted to live in the UK. Anyway, I have been searching for almost 4 months now, and you know how many people have called me for an interview?? 14!!!!!! and I still have some interviews in Bristol and London in September... And we are talking about Account Director positions or Marketing Manager positions which the salary range is from 45,000 to 65,000 GBP... 

Anyway, I don't really know the current situation in the UK, but I know the situation in Spain is going from bad to worse... This country is ONLY going to resurface because they got countries like the UK, Germany and France backing him up because of the Europpean Union... IF the Europpean Union wouldn't have existed, then TRUST me Spain would be probably in the same situation Greece is facing... but I know this, there are jobs in the UK...

You got kids?? if you don't then you wouldn't mind, but let me tell you something, I have a baby of 1 year old and another on the way and I wouldn't want my children to live in Spain. Not because it is not good, but english is almost non-existent in a state-public-school, and moral values is another issue. Private schools are really expensive (600-900 €) for a bilingual school if you want a GOOD private school. 

I think we are opposites, I am trying to land a job in the UK (which I am sure I will definitely land) and you are trying to stay in Spain. 

Spain is really cheap compared to the UK, but an average person is earning half or even less of what a briton is earning. If you are lucky, and have a PRETTY GOOD job, then you can live exceptionally well in Spain, but the same thing can be said of England. 

England, although the weather is awful, London, Oxford, Bristol and many other cities are really nice. Sure it is expensive, but Spain is getting more expensive every year, if you live in the 5-6 "major" cities, like Barcelona, Madrid, Bilbao, Valencia, San Sebastian, etc. and with an average of 1,000€ a month, believe me you wouldn't feel the same way about Spain. If you live in Andalucia, sure it is alot cheaper, or to the west of Madrid is really cheap. Have fun in England, try to take the best of England and not the bad. I would love to go live there, and most likely will live there in the near future. 

I haven't sold England to you that much, but see it through my eyes and you would be excited about returning to England!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Prices in London are certainly not a third of the cost compared to Australia. That is very misleading...
> -


London is the new Thailand for Aussies mate.

Beers in Perth cost me between 6-10 pounds each. rent here is 150-200 pound per week for 1 bedroom piece of **** flat. food is 4 times more expensive.

UK is dirt cheap. Come live in an expensive country and see why most of us want to get out.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Weebie said:


> London is the new Thailand for Aussies mate.
> 
> Beers in Perth cost me between 6-10 pounds each. rent here is 150-200 pound per week for 1 bedroom piece of **** flat. food is 4 times more expensive.
> 
> UK is dirt cheap. Come live in an expensive country and see why most of us want to get out.


40% appreciation in the value of Aussie dollar vs sterling certainly helps! Wish the airfare on the Kagaroo route were cheaper westbounds (Oz to UK) than eastbounds.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jo
As you know I am moving to Spain but that is only because my family are there.. to be honest I don't think anywhere beats the U.K.. and I have lived in Egypt, Oman, France, Ireland and Greece. I and would love to live near Glasgow.
Glasgow has a million and one things to do....... every type of museum on your doorstep and free!!. Live music venues every day... often bands play in the main streets in the city centre, great shopping, cafe culture, friendly people, the best shopping outside London, good transport, theatres galore, history, parks, greenery, you can be shopping in the city centre and 40 minutes later sitting have a nice cold shandy on the shores of loch Lomand.
Yes the weather sucks at times but hey you were flooded in Spain

Chris xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Jo
> As you know I am moving to Spain but that is only because my family are there.. to be honest I don't think anywhere beats the U.K.. and I have lived in Egypt, Oman, France, Ireland and Greece. I and would love to live near Glasgow.
> Glasgow has a million and one things to do....... every type of museum on your doorstep and free!!. Live music venues every day... often bands play in the main streets in the city centre, great shopping, cafe culture, friendly people, the best shopping outside London, good transport, theatres galore, history, parks, greenery, you can be shopping in the city centre and 40 minutes later sitting have a nice cold shandy on the shores of loch Lomand.
> Yes the weather sucks at times but hey you were flooded in Spain
> ...



But I'm not moving to Glasgow, I'm going back to Sussex!   But yes, it sounds a fun area!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> But I'm not moving to Glasgow, I'm going back to Sussex!   But yes, it sounds a fun area!
> 
> Jo xxx




Lol yes I know your not going to Glasgow.. but there must be a Glasgow near you, it wont all be doom and gloom.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol yes I know your not going to Glasgow.. but there must be a Glasgow near you, it wont all be doom and gloom.x


Yes, theres a Brighton lol

Jo


----------

